# Matchstick modelling genius



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thought you might like to see this mans dedication to a hobby. Derek

http://kingsbaynavyleague.org/do***ents/Matchstick Fleet.pdf


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Excellent work,he should be very proud of his fleet.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

He must have breathed more glue fumes than most, and still looks hale and hearty - so what glue did he use?


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW! Absolutely gob-smackin'!


----------

